# Super sad story....



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Mom blames a tragic accident for shooting death of her 8-year-old son in Canton Township*



> The little boy who lost his life in Canton Township after what relatives call a tragic accidental shooting is 8-year-old Jack Bennett.


https://www.fox17online.com/mom-bla...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

“It was a freak accident. It was supposed to be an unloaded gun and my husband was just doing maintenance cleaning on it like he normally does. There wasn’t supposed to be any rounds in it or anything like that,” she said. 
Really,ya think?I wouldnt call it a freak accident,it was a stupidity event.


----------



## CMB (Dec 3, 2020)

stokes said:


> "It was a freak accident. It was supposed to be an unloaded gun and my husband was just doing maintenance cleaning on it like he normally does. There wasn't supposed to be any rounds in it or anything like that," she said.
> Really,ya think?I wouldnt call it a freak accident,it was a stupidity event.


Just a split-second of thoughtlessness from one person costs the life of another......once again. Worse yet, an innocent child has to die.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Nothing the law can do to him will be as bad as what he has to live with.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't imagine the pain. I might've put one in my own head after that.


----------



## CMB (Dec 3, 2020)

We just have to remember, it's the family who needs our prayers,little Jack Bennett doesn't need them, he's Home.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Never point an unloaded gun at anyone, anytime. What a tragedy !!
Always assume the gun is loaded. 
Prayers to the family through this most difficult time. ( tears )


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I see good reason for trigger locks or cable locks in a situation where there are children in the home. Kids are not smart and sometimes their parents aren’t much smarter than they are. No reason for this to ever happen other than sheer ignorance And lack of concern for safety. In fact, as much as I hate to say it, I do agree with mandatory cable locks if there are any minor children in the home, including grandparents when the grandchildren are visiting. Kids are curious. Might as well insure they won’t be harmed. My point on this is that if there had been a mandated cable lock through the barrel, there would not have been any chance for a round to be mistakenly chambered when someone started handling the gun. I hate more mandated controls but this one seems to serve a legitimate purpose.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

He was cleaning the gun.A cable lock wouldnt have done a thing.A better mandate would be to ban stupid people.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

stokes said:


> He was cleaning the gun.A cable lock wouldnt have done a thing.A better mandate would be to ban stupid people.


A cable lock would have gone through the barrel on a revolver or through the open slide and mag well on a semi thus preventing a round being loaded. Even if he removed the cable there would have been no legitimate reason to load a round if all he was going to do was clean the gun. Although I do agree it would be better to just ban stupid people, but then who would we put in Washington?


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

What's weird is that people won't learn from the mistakes of others. They hear of people dying from cleaning "unloaded" guns. Then they kill someone cleaning an unloaded gun. WTH? Many years ago I got in the habit of checking every gun as soon as I pick it up. Rack it, check the chamber, check the cylinder, drop the mag, etc. Like the same people who leave babies in hot cars every summer to die & say "Oops, I forgot." How does that even happen once?


----------

